

The definitive Thorium guide. Energy we will never run out of - iwwr
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9M__yYbsZ4

======
egiva
Hey everyone - I think we can all agree that Thorium tech has nothing to do
with the current nuclear power industry. This industry opposes Thorium tech
since the government decided to abandon it's research in the 1960s. Why?
Thorium fussion is safe and turns itself off in the case of a power shutdown
or emergency. That's what makes it better. However, during the 1960s arms
race, the other dangerous high-pressure reactors using Uranium+Plutonium were
adopted because they have dangerous byproducts - use in - you guessed it,
nuclear bombs!

Hence Thorium, which is as abundant in the Earth as lead and actually creates
all the heat inside our earth (read: magma) was abandoned. It was a true
mistake because thorium is so abundant and so safe, it actually has more than
1 million times more energy efficiency when compared to fossil fules. It
truely might be the solution to global warming.

Why? The Chinese are planning to completely control LFTR Thorium technology
within 10-15 years, and they will also use energy and heat from this tech to
power all their recent plans for global domination of de-salinization
technology (hence, control fresh water sources as well). We're really stupid
to not pick up where we left off in the 1960s and finish this tech. Don't
direct your anger at Thorium like it's somehow connected to the Nuclear Power
industry - it's not. The current industry opposes this tech because it has no
profit in terms of selling an otherwise abundant fuel (Thorium) when currently
they make 99% of their profits selling dangerous Uranium+Plutonium-based fuel
to current nuclear power plants.

IF YOU SUPPORT THIS REVOLUTIONARY TECHNOLOGY, PLEASE SIGN TH WHITEHOUSE
PETITION TO GET THE BALL ROLLING IN WASHINGTON!

[https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions/%21/petition/provide-f...](https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions/%21/petition/provide-
funding-liquid-fluoride-thorium-reactor-lftr-research-and-development-energy-
independence/JkwTRBlv)

------
Adam503
Nuclear industry: "We swear we're telling the truth this time about thorium.
Honest."

Too bad the nuclear industry has lied so many times about risks about real
current nuclear technology risks and real current costs nobody can trust
whether what they are saying might be really true or not about future
technology.

How many weeks/months was the nuclear industry lying about everything single
thing it said about Fukushima?

